# Linder Sportsmann 400 ?



## Sola (11. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, ich will mir am sonntag ein Linder Sportsmann 400 ansehen und eventuell kaufen .
Es soll zum angeln sein .
Fahrgebiet Strelasund , Peenestrom und paar kleine Flüsse .
Was meint ihr ist dieses Boot für meine zwecke geeignet?

Hat jemand erfahrung und meinungen  zu diesem Boot?|kopfkrat


----------



## mwkairo (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann 400 ?*

Hallo,

ich selber fahre dieses Boot schon seit über zehn Jahren auf den verschiedensten Gewässern. Ostsee( Dänemark und Fehmarn) Schweden, Weser (Oberweser) mit Yamaha 15 PS 4T. Weil mir die Gewichtsverteilung bei dem leichten Boot besonders bei höherem Wellengang und Alleinfahrt nicht sehr gut gefiel, habe ich diverse Umbauten angebracht. Unter anderem einen Steuerstand mit Teleflexlenkung und Einbautank mit 42 Litern. Vor dem Einbautank habe ich noch die Batterie 100 Ah für meinen MinnKota, so daß die Gewichtsverteilung so ist, als ob eine zweite Person auf der Mittelbank sitzt. Inzwischen habe ich noch ein 6mm Riffelblech aus Alu eingebaut und einen Bootssitz für mich und einen Mitfahrer vorn. Außerdem habe ich eine Halterung für zwei Penn Downrigger und diverse Rutenhalter angebaut.

Für mich ist dieses Bott vor allen Dingen für schwedische Gewässer ideal. Das Boot kann schon mal einen Kontakt mit diesen fiesen Steinen, die so knapp unter der Oberfläche liegen vertragen, wenn man nicht mehr als Schleppgeschwindigkeit fährt. Mit dem Elektromotor kann man prima die Schilkanten abfahren.

Außerdem ist es mit dem 15 PS-Motor gut motorisiert. Wenn ich allein fahre erreiche ich gute 40 km/h, mit 2 Personen immerhin noch 35 km/h. Der Einbautank reicht locker für 3 Wochen Angeln.

Ich kann das Boot nur empfehlen. Es liegt sehr stabil im Wasser. Es gibt ein gutes Gefühl beim Keschern. Slippen kann man allein.

Ich hoffe ich habe Dir ein wenig geholfen.

Matthias


----------



## Desperados (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann 400 ?*

Hi, nutze ebenfalls seit 4 Jahren das Sportsmen 400 und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Sehr flexibel einsetzbar und man kommt auch ohne Benziner, nur mit e-motor gut voran.
Aktuel hab ich 6 ps drauf, womit ich alleinen auf 13-15 km/h komme. Allerdings  hab ich das Boot auch recht schwer beladen. 3X110 amp/h Batterie. Frontmotor, Heck E-motor, Benzinmotor. 2X E-Ankerwinden mit jeweils 17 kg Anker. Kleine 18 amp/h Batterie fürs Echolot 25l Tank. Meine schmale Wenigkeit und definitif viel zu viel Angelmaterial. Und trotzdem hab ich mich bisher nie unsicher gefühlt. Leider reichen die 6 ps nicht aus um die Schnauze hoch zu bekommen. Der 15 ist allerdings unterwegs. Wichtig, das Boot braucht einen Langschaft. Ansonsten Angeln wir meist zu 2 vom Boot und selbst sportboote und Frachtschiffe haben uns bisher keine sorgen bereitet. Ich (135kg) kann mich locker zum erleichtern mit den Knien an die Bordwandkante lehnen ohne auch nur annährend zu befürchten man würde kippen oder ähnliches.


----------



## Sola (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann 400 ?*

Hi, erstmal vielen Dank für eure ausführlichen Antworten.
Ich habe mir das Boot jetzt geholt und bin auch schon 2 mal probe gefahren , leider noch mit meinen alten Motor 5 PS und normalschaft.
Langschaft ist aber in arbeit , habe im Moment nur noch den Motor von meinen alten Schlauchboot .


Habt ihr eigentlich einen geraden Boden eingebaut ?
Steht sich ja ein wenig blöd zwischen den Alu-Streben.
Im hinteren Teil habe ich schon einen eingebaut aus beschichtedten Leimholzplatten in 2,5 cm , anschließend Teppich rauf .
Sitzt ganz gut .

Habt ihr noch paar Fotos zur Insiration?#h


----------



## Desperados (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann 400 ?*

http://*ih.us/a/img545/4403/12102011214.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img804/9057/12102011213.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img85/27/24052010451.jpg


----------



## Sola (1. November 2012)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann 400 ?*

Sieht ja echt gut aus . Danke schön.


----------



## simmi321 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann 400 ?*

Schau mal auf minden's Seite : www.jigfanatics.de da gibts ein umbaubericht zum sportsman . Gruß Simon


----------



## Sola (2. November 2012)

*AW: Linder Sportsmann 400 ?*

Kenn ich schon, aber danke.


----------

